# Pet health insurance for pet pigeon



## ohlivya (Apr 27, 2015)

Hello all! My name is Olivia and I am new here — I just adopted a lovely pij named April, and I am writing to ask about pigeon health insurance. 

Does anyone have health-insurance for their pet pigeon(s), and if so, is there a particular provider you would recommend? 

Thanks very much!
Olivia

ps. I've attached a picture of April 

p.p.s. here are some links I found:
http://www.petinsurance.com/plans-and-coverage/bird-and-exotic-pet-insurance.aspx
http://www.petassure.com/bird-insurance.html


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Care credit is a nice company.


----------



## ohlivya (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks Spirit Wings!


----------

